
Web 2.0 companies face a problem: too many users in the wrong countries (Updated Dead Link) - pashle
http://www.siliconvalley.com/mld/siliconvalley/16866987.htm
======
pashle
Here's the updated link, after the original submission 5 hours ago by marcel
stopped working. Thanks marcel, and enjoy the article guys!

